# Screw Caps???



## twistedvine (Jun 14, 2010)

Need help, as I have only made a couple of batches of wine thus far, I am inquiring as to how many people use screw caps. And of those that have used them I have a couple of questions.

1) Did you use steel or plastic caps?

2) How have the screw cap bottles kept?

3) Are the screw caps reusable?

4) Are there any extra steps needed when using screw caps? (using an inert gas berfore capping)

As always thank you for the help


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 14, 2010)

I believe most of us use corks but there are some who will chime in here who use screw caps. I thought by your post title you were making a statement.


----------



## Tom (Jun 15, 2010)

I do not use. But, do not cork a screw top bottle. Good chance the top will break inserting the cork.


----------



## cpfan (Jun 15, 2010)

Twisted Vine:

Screw caps are a fairly common topic in wine making over the last couple of years. You may wish to read the following recent thread, and perhaps look for others.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7576&highlight=screw+caps

There are two types of screw cap bottles, and a corresponding two types of caps.

A) Stelvin style - these are what most commercial screw cap wine bottles are using and require *an expensive machine *to apply, thus have not reached the home market.

B) 28mm caps come as metal or plastic or polyseal (also plastic) - a small number of commercial bottles use this cap. If you can find glass coffee flavour bottles (many are plastic now), they will probably accept these caps. But generally you will have to buy the bottles from an LHBS. The 38mm version of these caps are used on many gallon jugs.

My answers to your questions.

1) I have used polyseal caps but not for wine.
2) No experience
3) Polyseal caps are reusable, the other 28mm caps are not as sturdy. Some people reuse Stelvin caps but the caps would have to be handled carefully.
4) Not that I am aware of. FYI, some people put inert gas under corks.

Good luck, Steve


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jun 15, 2010)

i've used caps and corks. 

they work fine and are reusable (polyseal). i've never really noticed a real difference in the two. i guess i should try opening the same type of wine at the same time and compare. i've had some in succession, but after a bottle or two, you aren't the best judge.


----------



## RJH (Mar 26, 2017)

I am reusing novatwists often for my wine . They are not as good for my home made beer though as the leak at little bit . but I don't want too much foam anyway. But they do keep some carbonation. I may not be adding enough sugar at bottling . Anyway the best results for beer are standard 22oz plastic coke bottles. The coke caps are great


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 26, 2017)

Years ago I used to use screw caps without thinking twice. With no shrink plastic either. Just old screw cap bottles that I reused. 
I've found a stray screw cap bottle from different batches at times. Maybe 3 yrs old being the oldest. And I was surprised to find the wine was no different than the corked bottles of the same batch at he same age


----------



## Rocky (Mar 27, 2017)

djrockinsteve said:


> I believe most of us use corks but there are some who will chime in here who use screw caps. I thought by your post title you were making a statement.



I did too. I thought Twistevine might be the reincarnation of e. e. cummings!


----------



## Floandgary (Mar 27, 2017)

Screw caps have been around for some time but the corking style is still the majority. Bear in mind that most commercial wine on the market these days is meant to be consumed within 5 yrs of creation. thus screw tops (and the bottles) represent substantial savings in production and make it much easier for the consumer to use!! For the limited amount I'm involved with, tradition dictates the CORK!! (be it real or synthetic).


----------



## WellingtonToad (Mar 27, 2017)

I have moderated a bit over the last few years, and can see that the closure you use really depends on the bottles you collect. As a beginner, it was just so much easier to use screw tops (novatwist). No additional equipment, no need to dress up the bottles later (if giving bottles away as gifts).
As I collected bottles, I gathered some cork bottles and so needed to use corks and buy a corker.
The bottom line is screw caps are easier for the beginner, but there is an appeal to the corks. Call it heritage.
One word of warning, if using screw caps be very careful to sulphite and sorbate your wine correctly. It can be a lot of fun trying to get a screw cap off a bottle of bubbly.


----------

